# First book of Van Til



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

Which book should one start in their study of Van Til? 

Defense of the Faith

or 

Christian Apologetics


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 30, 2011)

I started with Christian Apologetics but I haven't read Defense of the Faith yet. But if you haven't read some of Bahnsen of Frame's apologetics stuff, I would recommend reading theirs first, as I think Van Til makes more sense that way. He's not an overly clear writer, though the material is quite good.


----------

